# DC Volt Meter



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks like a tool that a telco central office or cell tower guy would be familiar with. I notice a trend toward battery meters that include impedance spectroscopy type meters, (instead of conductance tests and drawing a Ph sample) to keep an eye on sulfation and evaporation, which isn't always reliably analyzed through normal conductance only tests.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

All new test equipment has it's benefits, good old visual inspection and common sense go a long way.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Just noticed the post. Must have been sleeping. Great piece of equipment, Great functional design. Brass components, paper porcelain dial. Black crackle crinkle finish paintwork, screen painted metal manufacturers label. MAGIC.
You just can't design and make this stuff anymore.

Frank


----------

